# A-maze-n Pellet Smoker blows out on a Traeger



## dannos (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm trying to concentrate a bit more smoke on my long, slow brisket smokes and bought an A-maze-n box for the purpose.  Problem is, with the airflow in my Traeger Texas, it tends to blow out regularly.  Anyone else have this issue and hopefully a fix for it?  Is there a preferred position or orientation for the box?  The A-maze-n worked great in the cold smoker but just doesn't stay lit in the main grill.


----------



## shtrdave (Apr 25, 2014)

The tube type smoker Todd sells seems to work better in the pellet grills. I do use my tray type but it doesn't seem to work as well as the tube or another product I use from Smokin Spice called and RSI no matter what I use I try to put it along the back wall of the cooker where the air is coming up around the drip pan.

I have a Rec Tec, I believe they are very similar to the Traegers.


----------



## dannos (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks, shtrdave.

I'm wondering if using some heavy-duty foil as a diverter for airflow around the A-maze-n box would work?  Just head-scratching...


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2014)

If the Traeger Texas is a pellet grill, and it is burning pellets, there may not be enough oxygen left for the pellets to burn....


----------

